
Show HN: InstaBridges – Get introduced to an awesome designer in less than 3h - haqckr
http://i.imgur.com/mHGgJ1N.jpg?hn
======
true_religion
Even if you were to give me a top 10 designer right now, we'd still have to
interview them to see if their art direction is something that fits into our
overall scheme. Or to find out if they

------
pplschamp
I hate elance. This could come in handy.

------
eecks
Needs a website imo

